# pic - is this a fishtail ?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - lots of questions tonight - first things first. Is this a fish tail I see?










hoggie


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi, Hoggie -- the tail looks normal to me. Does the bone feel like it's divided at the tip or something?

Were you thinking of fishtail teats?

Kathleen


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I would vote yes, mild. I'll post a photo of one of my doelings' for comparison. It's blurry, but it is very much "fishy"


----------



## beverrlly (May 30, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Hi, Hoggie -- the tail looks normal to me. Does the bone feel like it's divided at the tip or something?
> 
> Were you thinking of fishtail teats?
> 
> Kathleen




Kathleen, she's referring to the "fishtail" hair you get when a goat is copper deficient. Great example pics here: http://www.u-sayranch.com/goats/copper.html#photos


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I also vote yes.


----------

